# cam Q's



## GTO6 (Jun 22, 2006)

I've been seeing an awful lot of vids of people with cam work on there goat and I have to say it sounds amazing. Can you guys gimme some info on these and how they work. and what price im looking at to get them installed?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

GTO6 said:


> I've been seeing an awful lot of vids of people with cam work on there goat and I have to say it sounds amazing. Can you guys gimme some info on these and how they work. and what price im looking at to get them installed?


Here is a Q & A from crane cams;



> Cam and Valve Train Questions
> 
> What is meant by Basic RPM?
> 
> ...


----------

